# Info about you.



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

so all, how did you all come to own mice and get into showing???? what was your first type of show mouse??


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got into mice. I just wanted to breed som food for my ferrets, and to make sure that the mice had a good life and a humane dead, as I am not sure about the ones I can buy. But then I talked to some friends, and discovered that there is a lot more to mice, and got interested in trying to breed som good colours and better type, so I got a hobby instead of just ferretfood.

I live in Denmark and we do not have shows like you, and neither good types (some is better than others, but showtypes are almost nonexisting here, and the best ones wouldnt stand a chance at one of your shows). I hope to get some better types in time, and it could be great if we had shows too.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh cool. shame their arent any shows near you.  a quick trip to the uk should do the trick lol i dont know much about other breeders in other countries so i cant really help you sorry


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats ok  It could be great to get some mice from the UK, so maybe I will try to get some later on. It is just a pretty expensive trip.

and I hope there will be shows here in the future. I participate in and arrange ferret shows, so it would be fun to try with the mice too.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

go for it


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Fancy Mice Wales said:


> What was your first type of show mouse??


A cream buck - and I still have creams now, 10 or 11 years later...


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahhh thats nice. just thought it would be interesting to see who started with what.  so you have bred all your creams from the one buck?? you must be so proud to see them do well.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No they're not all bred from one buck - now that would be weird to think about after this long. My rumpwhites are all bred from one trio originally and I've had them about six years now. Sadly the fancier who supplied them has since died, but the mice are still going.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah thats nice


----------

